# Mrs Ashley in the making! 20th July 2012 <3



## Lisa84

Right so i have decided to start a wedding journal. I was putting all my wedding ramblings in my TTC journal but don't want any ideas i may have to get lost in that :)

Right a little bit about me and OH. We are both 27 and went to junior school and high school together. I always liked him at high school but trust me when i say i was a very ugly duckling at school so he didn't look twice. Shallow pig!! haha I work in my Dads pub and one night around 4.5 years ago he came in with his mates. He got very drunk came up to me threw his phone on the table and said 'put your number in that'. What a charmer!! I obviously told him to do one and come back when he was sober. It took him about 3 weeks but he eventually did come back and ask me out :) Our first date was going to watch football. To most girls this would be horrible but i am a mad Leeds fan and he supports Burnley. They were playing so we decided to go :) Perfect!!
We properly started seeing each other on xmas eve 2006 :)

God i love my man!! We have been through soo much recently and i wouldn't change him for the world. Don't get me wrong he drives me insane and can be an absolute tool sometimes but he is amazing!!

He proposed on xmas eve 2009, our 3rd anniversary. He proposed at home and had arranged for our close friends to be at the pub as a mini celebration of our engagement. Good job i said yes lol

I started planning straight away and looked at venues. I fell in love with the first venue i saw and nothing seemed to compare to it after that. We needed a date that didn't clash with the football season or any international football so chose 20th July 2012 :)

We are sooo lucky that both sets of parents are helping out massively with paying for the wedding. Our budget to date is around £16K

So far i have sorted:

* Venue 
* Photographer
* photobooth
* Suits
* Venue Dressing
* Cars

I still have soooo much to do!!

I have got the save the date magnets but haven't sent those out yet *really must full my finger out*

Thought i would include a pic of my gorgeous venue. I am sooo proud to be getting married there! It is sooo romantic and i absolutely love it! Plus the beatles stayed there on Lennons borthday so must be good lol
 



Attached Files:







Holdsworth House.jpg
File size: 118.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Lisa84

Oooo i also forgot to mention that we went to give notice on Friday. It was so weird having to prove we were british not illegal immagrants and it isnt a sham marriage lol
We had to answer loads of questions about each other, my favourite being 'Are you related to Mr Ashley in any way?!' lol i bloody hope not!!

Cant believe how much they charge for the registrar. It was £50 deposit then £67 to give notice and the balance is £270 payable 1 month before the wedding. So thats £387 for 45 mins at the most :o shocking!!! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

Stalking ... looks like we got engaged within a day of each other as well as me having my wedding on your 1 year anniversary :rofl:

Can't wait to see your plans coming together :D


----------



## Lisa84

Aww thanks hun xx

Gonna put on what ive organised so far at some point :) xx


----------



## Lisa84

Right i need a to do list. If anyone has a good one would they mind posting it so i can tick off the things i have done and get a picture of what needs doing :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Here's a couple of links for you hun

https://www.theperfectweddingguide.com/bride_list.html

https://www.hitched.co.uk/


----------



## mumandco

Love love the venue it's gorgus x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi hun. That venue is beautiful :) Stalking!


----------



## Lisa84

Right i'm ready for a mamoth update of what we have sorted so far. 1st Post is wedding and photographer. Decided to shove those together because some of the pics i've used are from my Photographer 

*Venue -* The first venue i saw online and just had to have. Nowhere else compared www.holdsworthhouse.co.uk

*Photographer -* www.chrischambersphotography.co.uk - I wanted an amazing photographer and decided second to the venue this was the most important thing. I didn't care where i had to scrimp in others areas i wanted a good photographer. I think his photos are amazing! 

Some pics of the venue from my photographer and a random rain pic of his i love and wanted to save as an example of what i would love if it rained!
 



Attached Files:







Chris 1.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 14









Aisle.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 11









Inside holdsworth 2.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 11









Inside Holdsworth.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lisa84

2nd post Car

*Car -* Silver Beauford convertible. David isn't bothered about a car so i'm just having a car. Getting the bridesmaids a taxi up to the venue as otherwise they will have to set off around 1 hr 30 mins before me and we decided thats too long. My mum and dad are coming in the car with me with probably my MOH.
 



Attached Files:







Car.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mumandco

WOW truly stunning is all I can say


----------



## Lisa84

3rd Post String Quartet and Suits

*String Quartet -* I always wanted a string quartet coz we aren't getting married in a church i dont have the 'der dum da dum' organ bit so wanted something that would give me 'an entrance'. They will play pre entrance, during my entrance, during the signing, drinks reception and wedding breakfast. I will have different styles of music the different sections. Like classical for entrance and drinks reception and modern music for the breakfast. www.arianastringquartet.co.uk

*Suits - * Hired from Greenwoods while sale was on. Pic below. We are having this version with tails. David was dead against tails at first but as soon as he tried it on he decided it was more weddingy. He is having the grey waistcoat and his best man and groomsman are having a swirly waisecoat.
 



Attached Files:







Suits.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mumandco

Love the car Hun,jon isn't having a car either just me and the bm's


----------



## Lisa84

*Venue Dressing -* We have gone with Ambience styling. We thought there looks are more classy and look really nice. They were slightly more expensive than the original people but they are just so much nicer and it means we can get everything from one supplier. We have decided on candleabras for centre pieces. These will be on a cicle mirror with purple rose petals sprinkled. We are having bay trees and a post box for cards. I really want an aisle runner but they are like £100 so will have to see if there is anything left in the money pot for that. Pics of the different stuff below. The pic of the table and chairs is the best i could find that shows the colours we are going for.
 



Attached Files:







Bay Tree.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4









Candelabra_4[1].jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4









Chair covers.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4









Postbox.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6









Table swags.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisa84

*Photobooth - * We get a DJ free with the package we get from the venue so decided that rather than getting a band or singer that replaces the free stuff we wanted something that ran alongside it as an extra. I am so excited about this. Can't update a pic as it wont let me. 

The running time for this is 3hrs and we get a disc of all the pics taken and guests can take one away too. eek so excited and can't wait for all the funny pics xx


----------



## Lisa84

oops forgot to put the rain pic on the photographer post to savefor reference. Here it is (part of me hopes it rains just for this pic lol)
 



Attached Files:







Rain Pic.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mumandco

We are having a photobooth sooo fun and something to look back on and laugh!


----------



## Lisa84

Sorry about all the posts just thought i would get them out of the way at once lol

I can't wait for the photobooth. Everyone we have said we are having one too thinks it's an ace idea! :happydance: xx


----------



## Lisa84

oooo also these are our save the date magnets. I really need to send these out soon but keep forgetting. They are going to be backed onto purple card just so it's not just a magnet in an envelope. Goin to print of little note bits for the bottom saying Stick me on your fridge and save our date'
 



Attached Files:







Magnets.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisa84

I have just found a hair style i really really like. I want a veil under the hair sorta thing so think this would work. Don't like the band tho

I also like the kate middleton look too tho.
 



Attached Files:







Hair.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EmmyReece

Wow, wow, wow loving all the plans etc so far - that hair style is absolutely stunning :D


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks hun :)

I really like the hair too. Ive always liked that look but not found a pic for it before. Think i will definately go with that and a tiara :)

My friend is a hairdresser and is doing mine and my bridesmaids hair. Ill pay her but not as much as if we had someone else. 

One of my friends is also doin our make up. Again im paying her but only a fraction of the price of a professional. She did make up at college and is goin to uni in sept to do make up and special effects. The professional make up peeps charge a fortune but she said she would do it for £10 each. I said i didnt want to feel like i was taking the piss so would give her £15 for the trial and £20 each for on the day. We are still saving £200 total for the lot. Im such a numpty tho given her mre than she asked for but when its someone i know i really hate the feeling of takin the piss. She is really good too :) I said i would give her pics for her portfolio if she wanted them aswell xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww that's really sweet of you hun. I'd probably be the same too though. Its stupidly crazy how expensive bridal hair and make up is. I feel like a bit of a skin flint for not doing it, but with all my bridesmaids and the moh, plus me, its just not doable :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Totally understand hun. If i hadnt have friends doing it cheaper i wouldnt have been able to justify the cost. I cant believe how much they charge! My photographer recommends one on his website and she is something ridiculous like £40 each for the trial and £60 each for on the day :o ridiculous!!!


----------



## Tiff

Wow!!! I love all your stuff, looks incredible! I've said it before (and will say again I'm sure) I'm SO jealous of the buildings you guys have over there... not fair! :sulk: 

A lot of your pictures have lavender and white... is that going to be your colours? Any ideas for bouquets? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lisa84

No hun the pic of the 2 chairs at the front with the room in the background was just to show the inside of our venue. We are having the dark purple sash colour that is on the pic of the table and chairs. This will be on the bay tress, chairs, Top table and cake table swags. All the other pics with the different colours are just ones the supplier sent as an example of there items and what they do.

Do you guys not have these stately home type buildings? There are so many in yorkshire to chose from. I liked Holdsworth House coz it felt more intimate and romantic than some of the castles and large venues around here.

My colour these is dark purple. I'm having white and purple Calla lillies in my bouquet and the BMs are having just white ones. I'm going to ask the florist if she can get the really vibrant purple that is on my save the dates. I have seen examples but they look more blacky purple than bright purple.

I'm not really having many flowers i'm just having the bouquets and then an arrangement for table where we sign the register :) I'm having Mr & Mrs Ashley in wooden letters for the top table.

I would love more flowers but don't know how to incorporate them with having candleabras as centre pieces. I don't want flowers on the candleabras because i like them just plain :shrug: xxx


----------



## comotion89

wow can I come!!! haha looks like it's gunna be an amazing day !! love the venue damn it's too far from where I am haha n now I'm hoping u get some light showers so u can have that awesome rain pic!!! I always thought rain would spoil the day but now my mind is changed!! I wanted a phitobooth after I spotted it on 4 weddings USA thought it would be a a fun thing to do which I can have a laugh at :D


----------



## comotion89

Omfg!!! I just realised something!!! your venue!! I stayed here last October for a weekend away with the oh!!! loved it there the staff were so awesome n the breakfast was yum!!! I thought it looked familiar hhah with the horses in the little field next door :D


----------



## Tiff

Nope, nothing like that here unless you count Casa Loma. Its too new over here for there to be buildings like that. :sulk: Sucks. :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Oh wow hun thats amazing! What made you chose there? I really do love it there and will probably spend every anniversary there lol Can't believe you stayed there :) Love hearing nice things about it its soo reassuring!

I think i saw that the other day on 4 weddings too. Was it the recent one? I love that programme and watch it to steal ideas. I liked the bit where she said that the photobooth was the best bit about the wedding :)


When we went to have a consultation with the photographer he showed us loads of pics he can do when it rains. One that looked really good was rain running off a sloped wall and the you could just see the outline of the bride and groom through the water. It really did look amazing!! 

When and where are you getting married hun? xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Aw thats a shame you don't have those buildings as a choice. What type of building are you getting married/having your reception in? xxx


----------



## Tiff

We're having ours at a golf course. I think all the stuff is in the first or second post of my journal. :) Because of all the details that are in it I didn't put my journal in the public part of here. :winkwink:

I like our place, its definitely nice but both P and I would've jumped at the chance to have a state home like that! Anytime one of you ladies get married over there I always show him the pictures of the venue, and everytime he's like 'Aww... maaaaan!!!' :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Aww bless him! Suppose there has to be some perks to living in England.....

Just had a sneaky peek at you venue and it looks lush hun. I really like the look of the entrance with the pillars and the glass. You will get lovely photos on a golf course too :) xxx


----------



## Tiff

Thanks! We will for sure. :mrgreen: 

What's next on the list of stuff to do?


----------



## Lisa84

Well i rang the cake peeps on Friday to arrange a consultation with them and she advised me that she has a wedding fayre she is going to this weekend and will have discount offers on so to go there first and qualify for the offers :) So we are going to the Fayre this sunday. I know what style of cake i want and will put up a pic when i get home but can't at the mo coz i'm at work. I also need to organise a consult with the florist i think we are going to go with.

I need to send off a deposit for the personalised cake topper.

The next major purchase is going to be the wedding rings in a couple of months once we have the money :) I have a 10% discount voucher for the place we are getting them from so that a bit of a saving :) 

Are you all ready? xx


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: Sounds like its all coming together!

Surprisingly, yes we are totally ready. :shock: There's a few bits and bobs that I need to do, confirm bookings/appointments... stuff like that. Before I felt like there was too much to do, now I feel like I must be missing stuff! :haha: Cannot believe its next weekend. :shock:


----------



## comotion89

not getting hitched till 2015 tho I'm a serial planner I like to plan early but yes years to go haha , ah we chose to stop there as it looked beautiful plus I hadnt traveled much just been an inner city brummie, they were so lovely. lol I always get nervous going to predominantly White areas lol as I'm black n my partner is White n we do get odd looks sometimes, haha but it was great there and called me ma'am haha , yea that episode with the brazillian, egyptian ect

oh wow must check out that photographer haha , so have u got any pics of dresses or owt?


----------



## Lisa84

Tiff - Wow you are organised. I'm hoping to be that organised but i'm already having weird dreams about it. I keep having the same dream that it gets to the wedding day and none of the suppliers show up. Last time i had it i remember thinking in my dream not to worry because it was just a dream. The mind really does play tricks on you it's weird!!

I have but can't put them on yet coz i'm at work and for some reason it just shows as text and doesn't give the options to upload :( I'll upload them tonight from the comfort of my sofa! lol

I'm a massive Alfred Angelo fan so will prob choose one of his :)

It's shocking that things like that still occur grrr. I think because we are so close to Bradford the shock factor of mixed race relationships has been and gone :) You have made my day saying from first hand experience that it's nice :) I have only heard good reviews about it so far and everytime someone says its nice it makes me smile for the whole day xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

what about a wreath of flowers for the candleabra to sit in the centre of?? it means more flowers like you want, and they won't be on the candleabra :D


----------



## Lisa84

Just been browsing for cake inspiration and came across this one on the cake peeps we are going with website :)

I think i'm in love... I want it i have to have it!! lol :) :) :)
 



Attached Files:







Cake 1.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tiff

Wow that's gorgeous!!!! :cloud9: I love love love it!

Oh and don't worry about the dreams. They happen. :haha: I've lost track of how many I've had, from showing up to the venue and having it made out of chipboard, my dress being a different dress and me being upset about it to me being there with my hair and make up not done. :blush: :haha:

Its bruuuuuutal! Might be funny to post some of them, to look back on when you get closer to your day. I know I keep looking back through my journal and going ":saywhat:" :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Ya see this is my proble. I fall in love with it without finding out the price. Please god let it be within budget!

Will have the brown bits in purple tho so it matches the colour scheme. 

I will start writing them down it might be good to get all the weirdness out lol Can you imagine if any of the weirdness came true...... Arrrrr!! haha xx


----------



## Amy-Lea

That cake would look stunning in completely white chocolate with some purple roses...mmm I want a taste haha Just looked through your journal, your plans are lovely. 

I also love the rain shots where all the brides maids are walking away from the photographer with umbrellas.


----------



## Lisa84

ooooo i love that shot too :)

I would like the cake to be different coloured tiers and then the roses the opposite colour to the tier so white tier/purple rose then the other way round. Can't wait to go to the wedding fayre on sunday :happydance:

Gonna write out my budget later when i get home from work. This should be interesting :blush: lol xx


----------



## Lisa84

Had a lovely day wedding wise :) We went to a wedding fair to meet with the peeps we want to do the cake and they had a fashion show on. Thry had some gorgeous dresses and had models that ranged from a size 6-18 so it was really good to see the style of dresses that worked well on the different larger ladies. 

Emmy - i recommend goin to a fair with a fashion show coz it gave me such a warm and fuzzy feeling seein how good the larger models looked. 

Alot of the suppliers there were for things we had already organised so didnt really get much inspiration but i have secured the services of the cake peeps we wanted. Bad thing is though the cake we wanted (pic on previous page) they cant do in the purple i want because its chocolate and not icing. They can make it all cream with purple roses but i would really like different coloured tiers. They had one of there new designs there which was really nice. It was all cream but they are doin a new one which they are including purple in. We have to go to the shop in January for cake tasting :happydance: so excited!!! 

Bit disappointed with the dress suppliers there coz none had any Alfred Angelo dresses or bridesmain dresses :( xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: what a fantastic idea hun, I might have to have a look into it :D

I'm travelling all the way down to Milton Keynes for a specialist plus size dress shop :blush: the ladies are lovely genuine people, and as their website says, the word "fat" does NOT exist in their shop :)

:happydance: yay for getting the cake suppliers you wanted hun :D all the tastings sound very exciting :D


----------



## Lisa84

Oo also i went out for sunday dinner with my uncle and gave him his save the date :happydance: Finally the 1st one has been given out. All the rest are bein given out next week :) :) 

I also keep gettin moments when im actually giddy with excitment. Im welling up soo much these days at the thought of gettin married!! Cant believe its hapoening sometimes. I feel soo lucky :) :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I'm so excited for you, I can't wait to get to that stage eeekk :D


----------



## Lisa84

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: what a fantastic idea hun, I might have to have a look into it :D
> 
> I'm travelling all the way down to Milton Keynes for a specialist plus size dress shop :blush: the ladies are lovely genuine people, and as their website says, the word "fat" does NOT exist in their shop :)
> 
> :happydance: yay for getting the cake suppliers you wanted hun :D all the tastings sound very exciting :D

It really was good to see it hun. The larger ladies all looked better in the corset style dresses and it pulled them in and gave them more of a shape. The few times they came out wearing dresses that werent boned or rigid they didnt look as good IMO xx


----------



## EmmyReece

this is where I'm going :happydance:

https://www.aboutabrideplussize.co.uk/


----------



## Lisa84

Was just gonna comment on your journal but clicked off it by mistake so im glad you put the link on mine. That is a gorgeous store hun and just after a quick glance all the brides looked stunning! Definately worth the trip down there xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

do you know where you'll be going to buy your dress?


----------



## Lisa84

Nope not yet :(

I have had a look at Alfred Angelo stockist and will try and go to a few of those. Ill try on other designers too tho :) :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:D hope it doesn't take you long to find "the one" - you're going to look amazing when you do choose your dress :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks Hun xx

Tried out a bit of calligraphy last night so i can write peoples names nicely on there save the dates. Looks an absolute mess at the min but i am getting better lol 
I think i'll be doing them all in pencil first :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

it actually sounds like a good idea, do them lightly in pencil first and then pen over the top so that you have a line to follow :D


----------



## Lisa84

Yup and at least then i will get them straight :) Might finish them off tonight if i get chance. I'm supposed to be going to the cinema but i'm hoping my friend has forgot coz i can't be bothered! Just wanna do my save the dates now :) :) xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

what were you meant to be going to see?

do we get to see the finished product?? :D


----------



## Lisa84

Yup hun i'll upload a pic of the finished product tonight :)

We hadn't planned to see anything specific just gonna see what was on. We have those cineworld unlimited cards so doesn't cost anything. She forgot tho and can't go now....Phew!! :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that means you can work on your save the dates


----------



## Tiff

Looking forward to seeing your STD's! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Didn't manage to do the save the dates last night because david went out to watch the footie so i saw this as a good opportunity to catch up on my sky +. He wont let me watch crappy TV like One Tree Hill and 90210 so i have to do it when he isn't in lol

Did practise my calligraphy tho and i have to say it was quite good. definately gonna do them tonight tho :)

When we went to give notice the registrar said it might be a good idea to write some vows because if you don't the ceremony can be very short so i have been looking on the internet and found this i quite like

I __, promise to love and cherish you__, for the rest of your life. I will try to bring laughter to your life, and make you happy, I will consider you in the decisions I have to make, and value your opinions. Today I vow to be your husband/wife for the rest of our lives.

I will add a few personal touches to it but i thought it was good without being to slushy xx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww I love it :cloud9:


----------



## Lisa84

Just been to see my mum and while there she went upstairs and came down with a box. It was a necklace and bracelet my uncle bought her on her 21st. My mum is 68 this year so its a very old set. She said she wants me to wear it for the wedding. Im really made up its absolutely gorgeous :happydance: I sooo hope whatever dress i pick goes with it :) :happydance: Ill post a pic later :happydance: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww that's brill hun :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

I like the necklace and bracelet but depending on the dress it might be too much. I do like dresses with sparkle tho so i might be ok. This is it
 



Attached Files:







Necklace.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lisa84

oooo also my Mr & Mrs Ashley arrived. Again it might be too much to have the Ashley with it but coz we aren't having any flowers i have the whole table to fill. I'm going to paint them white with the edges purple xx
 



Attached Files:







Mr & Mrs.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## EmmyReece

oohhhh I'm loving the necklace and earrings hun, hope you find a dress that they go with :D

:yipee: for the Mr & Mrs Ashley arriving, I think it'll look fantastic painted white with purple round the edges


----------



## mumandco

the necklace and bracelet are really pretty! i think the letters will look fab hun i dont want flowers on our top table, im not really a flower person tbh


----------



## jms895

New stalker! Congrats! :D

Bet you are so exciting! Looking good with the stuff you have picked hun! xx


----------



## leash27

Hey Lisa!

Just read through your journal and your plans sound fab!! I love the pics the photographer has done in the rain - it makes you realise that maybe its not the end of the world if Mr Sunshine decides to bugger off for the day!

Your venue looks beautiful too! Have you looked at any dresses or BM dresses yet?

Oh and I am officially stalking!!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Hi :hi:

I have looked at some dresses but not officially been to try any on yet. I have picked the bridesmaid dresses, they are Alfred Angelo ones. I really like AA wedding dresses too :) I'll upload a pic of the BM dresses later xxx


----------



## leash27

Yep I like AA dresses too! I really liked the Disney Collection - especially Tiana! I have chosen my dress now though so have decided to stop looking, I feel like I would be cheating on my dress if I tried any others on lol!!

Oooh can't wait to see your BM dresses - I love pics!!

Do you mind me asking how much your Photobooth was?? I was telling OH about it last night and he really loves the idea!!

X


----------



## Lisa84

Everyone i have mentioned it to can't wait to use it :)

It was £350 coz we are getting married on a Friday. If you are getting married on a saturday i think it's a bit more. 

Here is the website www.limelighthire.com xx


----------



## mumandco

Hey hun how are things going?


----------



## Lisa84

Oh my fecking god guess what our photographer has just introduced as an additional to his package....... A chuffing photobooth!!!! grrrr

He is doing it for a special introductary price of £150. Wish he had decided this a month ago before i put £100 deposit on ours. We would be saving £100 if we went with our photographer. The only thing that is putting me off is that fact that it's not a booth he just sets up one of his cameras. I think i like the booth idea better tho

We have saved up enough to go and buy the wedding rings so i think we will be doing that within the next ouple of weeks :happydance: I asked David if he fancied going to buy them and he got dead excited bless him He doesn't really have that much input due to his complete lack of decision making skills but it's nice when he gets all excited about the wedding :) :) xxx


----------



## Lisa84

mumandco said:


> Hey hun how are things going?

Not too bad hun. Still haven't sent out all the save the dates yet :blush: I have done them all just can't find the organisation to give them out. I think i have given about 3 people theirs lol Luckily everyone who is coming has had the date drilled into them for about a year now lol Everytime i meet up with or see someone who is coming i ask them what they are doing on the 20th July next year haha I think it's starting to annoy people xxx


----------



## mumandco

Haha you still havent sent out your save the dates lol it's almost time to send out the real invites lol

Aww bless David getting excited about going ring shopping,it is very exciting I mean those will be the rings you wear forever :)

Jon hasn't had that much input into the wedding he just nods and agrees,although he is coming to see the woman who will dress the room and hopefully he will have some input and that hel have similar ideas to me!


----------



## mumandco

Thats a bit poo about the photographer and photobooth buut like you said I think Ito be much better with a booth :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I think it will be much better with an actual booth too hun :hugs:

:yipee: for getting the rings


----------



## Lisa84

I've decided i'm definately going to go this weekend and get the rings :) I have found a 10% discount for the shop that sells the ring i want with will save us £60. Every little helps :) xx


----------



## Lisa84

I have decided on my BM dresses. We are going with Alfreds Angelo ones. I originally wanted short prom style dresses but one of my BM has major hangups about her legs so decided on long ones instead :)
 



Attached Files:







Bridesmaid dress.JPG
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhh those dresses are soooo pretty :cloud9:


----------



## mumandco

Love the bridesmaid dress stunning!


----------



## leash27

Really like your BM dresses hun! I like long dresses, they look classy and its always best if your BM's feel comfortable in what they wear. I was MOH last year for my friend and I hated my dress so much, it was so unflattering and I couldn't wait to get it off lol!

Whats your ring like?

x


----------



## Lisa84

My ring is a white gold band with a thin line of diamonds around the middle. It's not like the ones where the whole band is diamonds it's just a tiny line :) Can't wait to go get them. David is at football on Saturday tho so don't think i'm gonna have time to go :( xx


----------



## EmmyReece

oh no :( really hope you can squeeze some time in to get them xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well i'm going spinning from 9-10 so dunno whether we will have time :(

We have decided on what we are gonna do for the honeymoon. We originally wanted to do something like Australia or Florida but because i will be having IVF at the beginning of the year and FX it works, i don't fancy a long haul at 5-6 months pregnant and not sure i would even be allowed so it makes it hard to plan. We have now decided to do a bit of a city break tour and we are gonna have 3 nights in Paris, 3 nights in Rome and 3 nights in Barcelona and then do 5 nights as a relaxing beachy holiday somewhere like Tenerife :) We can get proper cheap flights from Easyjet between the cities so it will only be the accomodation that costs us a bit :) :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh that sounds fab hun :happydance: I'd love to do something similar but Chris prefers to be in one place :dohh:

can't wait to see piccies next year :D


----------



## leash27

Sounds like a great idea for a honeymoon! I have been to Paris and Rome and have to say Rome is one of the most beautiful places I have ever been. Its where Liam popped the question and we have already talked about going there for our first wedding anniversary! You will have an amazing honeymoon!

x


----------



## mumandco

Wow your honeymoon sounds fab :)


----------



## jms895

Bm dresses are gorgeous. Ring sounds like one I am gonna go for too :cloud9:


----------



## Lisa84

We have the Bridal suite for the night of our wedding but i think i am going to book the suite for the saturday after the wedding as well. There will probably be a wedding on the saturday but they have more than one suite so hopefully all of them aren't booked up.

I like the idea of the extra day chill time after the wedding xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

sounds like a good idea hun :D


----------



## leash27

That sounds like a fab idea Lisa! Most of our guests are staying at our venue the night of the wedding so I am looking forward to having breakfast together the next morning as Mr & Mrs lol! 

Are you still planning to go ring shopping?

x


----------



## Lisa84

Gutted!! There are no suites available the night after the wedding :( Looks like we are gonna have to go back to the real world earlier.

I can't go ring shopping this weekend because David has got football so he sets off for that at 12 so we don't really have time before that :( I think he is working next week as well so no time to then either :( 

There is a 20% off thing on confetti.co.uk this weekend so i might have a bit of that lol x


----------



## leash27

Oh noo! What about a nice hotel nearby??

x


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh no :( have they not got a normal room you could go in? :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

They probably will have. I'll just get my parents to take all the wedding stuff home with them on the saturday and then we aren't lugging too much between the rooms :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's not a suite, but it does mean more time to chill :yipee:


----------



## Tiff

What an amazing sounding honeymoon! Things seem to shaping up quite nicely! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Sorry you couldnt get the suite for another night. Am sure you can sort something out to make the whole weekend special :D


----------



## Lisa84

I really really don't know what to do about my hen night.

I was out with my friends about 3 weeks ago and the topic of my hen night was brought up and they all said that Dublin would be a pretty cool place to go. Me and David went to Dublin in June and i loved it and loved the idea of going for my hen night. 

Only problem is i don't know when i will be called for IVF. They said the wait was a year but might be just before. If it was a Year then that would fall in May which is when everyone said would be best to go :( We could go April not a problem but i don't want to book anything because IVF could be anytime and it would be just my luck for it to fall at the same time. I also would want to go if i was pg. Can u imagine going away with loads of ladies all getting drunk and you couldn't touch a drop.....No thank you!!!

I don't know whether to set some provisional dates and say yes we will go to Dublin but it can't be booked until last minute just incase i get the call or i am pg by then or whether to just sack the idea of Dublin off and go to Liverpool which i was going to do originally.

But then again if i am pg i wouldn't want to go to Liverpool for the night and would probably just want to do a Spa day.

Grrrr i really don't know what to do :shrug: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I think it's best to get some provisional dates together and take it from there, your friends know what's going on yeah? So I'm sure that they will understand and support your decision to wait a bit before booking.

Or what about still going to Dublin but doing a spa over there?


----------



## Lisa84

Knowing my friends i don't think they would go to Dublin just for a Spa day they would want a piss up and i dont blame them really.

I might set some provisional dates like you said and tell them to book it off work and do what they need to and then book it like a month before. Ryanair flights to Dublin are still mega cheap even if you book them just before :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww that's good then :D so there won't be a last minute price jump :D


----------



## jms895

Maybe wait a bit nearer the time then? Its your hen do and your choice so just review it in a month or 2? xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well i went to get our wedding rings on saturday. it was soooo exciting :)

I went into the shop knowing exactly which ring i wanted but then i tried it on and it didnt look right. My ring is a diamond shape and the ring i originally wanted was a straight band with diamonds running down the middle. This ment there was a bit of a gap between the rings. So i then tried on a a sort of crossover twisted ring and it fit nicely next to mine it looked lovely and it was chunkier than the original one i wanted which looked better. Like i said it's a crossover one with diamonds on the bottom bit and a plain band running across the top. really bad explanation but i'll post a pic once its ready to be collected.

David got a Gernster ring that was matt finished with a thin shiny bit down the middle. His is really chunky which is why it cost us twice as much as mine :( What is that about?!! 

Mine should be arriving within 6-8 weeks and his in 8-12 weeks :) I'm so excited to actually get them :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: they sound lovely

yours don't match do they? I was looking at rings in the shop windows yesterday and pointed out a few that I like and then showed a few to Chris and he was like "well you can't have that if it won't match mine" and I was trying to explain that they don't have to match :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

No ours don't match because David wanted a matt finish and i wanted shiney. What styles have you seen that you like? xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I spotted a plain white gold band with like a line of diamonds

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/...d+diamond+11-stone+channel+set+eternity+ring/

can't wait to see a piccy :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Yh the one i did want was sort of like that but the diamons went all the way around and were a thinner line xxx


----------



## Tiff

Ours don't match either. Mine is almost identical to the link that Emmy posted, P's is damascus steel with a ring of yellow gold. :mrgreen:


----------



## leash27

Yey for getting your rings!!! I was sooo excited when we chose ours and now that we have them, I keep wanting to wear them around the house lol. Ours dont match either as Liam's also has a matt finish which I didnt want! Can't wait to see a pic of yours!!

x


----------



## Lisa84

I really cant wait for ours to arrive. I know ill wear it around the house all the time lol

When i was trying it on i kept getting giddy thinking im gonna be a misses soon :) Even David said that he didnt want to take off and cant wait to say hes married :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: I can't wait for that feeling when we choose ours :happydance:

did you get the mini jars tonight or is that this weekend?


----------



## Lisa84

Weekend hun. I have a feelin they are gonna be too big but they are cheap so got to give it a whirl xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah it's defo worth a shot and I'm sure you can flog them on ebay if you need to x x


----------



## Lisa84

Was supposed to be going to Ikea again this weekend but we didn't go again!!! grrr We went to David's mums all day saturday instead

This weekend was the first time i have officially been excited about going to try on wedding dresses :happydance: So i am going to book to go to a dress shop in wakefield my friend recommended on the 22nd :) I'm dead excited!!! : xxx


----------



## mumandco

Ooooo how exciting Hun I hope you find the one!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: so excited for you


----------



## jms895

So exciting :)


----------



## Lisa84

Just spotted a dress i kinda like but it's more about the style. It is a bit too big for me but think something like this would suit my shape as i have big hips :)
 



Attached Files:







Dress.JPG
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## EmmyReece

that's sooooo pretty. I love it :cloud9:


----------



## mumandco

Love that dress Hun,I have huge hips but youl be suprised how much dresses pull you in,


----------



## Lisa84

It doesn't help i'm short either. I'm such a weird shape xx


----------



## leash27

Lisa84 said:


> Was supposed to be going to Ikea again this weekend but we didn't go again!!! grrr We went to David's mums all day saturday instead
> 
> This weekend was the first time i have officially been excited about going to try on wedding dresses :happydance: So i am going to book to go to a dress shop in wakefield my friend recommended on the 22nd :) I'm dead excited!!! : xxx

You should visit Hoops A Daisy whilst you're in Wakey hun, the women there are so nice and made me feel so comfortable!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Thats where i am going :) :happydance: xx


----------



## mumandco

I'm short aswel I'm 5ft 1 lol I bet u can't wait sooo exciting! Are you taking anyone with you?


----------



## Lisa84

I am sooo excited!! I want it to be tomoreow :)

I am goin with my mum and Davids mum xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: do we get to see pics if you find "the one" ??? :blush:


----------



## Lisa84

Of course :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:yipee: can't wait ... you're gonna look stunning :D


----------



## cranberry987

just thinking about your spice jars from ikea, have you looked at like a wholesale place? dont know how many people youre having but if your getting loads it might work out a lot cheaper that way.


----------



## Lisa84

Where were you thinking Cran?? I have looked on the tinterweb and they all work out dead expensive. Ikea was the cheapest place i could find them. We are having about 70-80 during the day xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Well just from a quick look https://www.jamjarshop.com/buy/bargainbox4ozhex/?catid=43 work out a little bit cheaper

theres loads on that site tho, have a look in the sale section


----------



## Lisa84

Cran you are my hero!! I need you for all my wedding planning :) I'm so pants at searching for stuff i just always go for whatever is at the top of the google list which is why this wedding is costing a bloody fortune!! lol xxx


----------



## cranberry987

hehe. what else do you need crafty wise? ive nowt to do and am cacking up my knitting this morning so maybe its not a knitting day


----------



## Lisa84

hahaha the invitations but i don't know what i want for them yet. I am definately having pocketfold invites just need to design them now. but think i am just gonna get the invite bit already made from www.pocketfoldinvites.co.uk and then jazz them up a bit just need to decide what with now :shrug: We don't really have a theme just a colour. I was gonna try and incorporate butterflies. I think the invitation will be white with colour added because i don't like the purple one on their website.

Think for the favours too i'm gonna have to incorporate another sweet into the jars. We were having personalised M&Ms which i still want but it would take alot to fill those jars so i think i'll get some love hearts to bulk it out a bit xxx


----------



## cranberry987

ive a machine which cuts out shapes from card, already have a butterfly die cutter thingy which i made a mobile from (pics in my flikr somewhere) but you can get loads of other shapes. if you wanted something cutting out id be happy to do it, doesnt take 5 mins to do


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs: You want to get yourself on ebay hun you would make a fortune!! I'll have a gander later on but can't get on flikr at work :( booo!!!

Where do you get al this machinary stuff from then coz i've never seen anything like it? xxx


----------



## cranberry987

thing is some ppl have like proper industrial machines and it literally takes 5 secs to do, so they can churn em out. mines manual and when you think about the cost of the card etc its not worth it to sell really

mines https://www.hogglewick-crafts.co.uk/Card-Making/Die-Cutting-Machines/sizzix-big-shot-machine.aspx


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo driving back from my SIL tonight and drove past a weddin dress shop and saw the most gorgeous dress in the window. It was really stunning. It kinda looked like the pic i put on the other day but had a nicer bottom half. 

Im gonna ring them tomorrow abd arrange a consult :) xx


----------



## mumandco

ooooo wonder if its "the one"


----------



## EmmyReece

:D hope you get an appointment soon x


----------



## Lisa84

Well i got my SIL to go and take a pic and it doesn't look how i thought it did :(

I'm not sure whether i like the lace at the bottom and i don't think it would be very good for my big hips. It is gorgous tho xxx
 



Attached Files:







Dress 2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mumandco

Wow that's really nice,go and see if you can try it on atleast if you don't like it you can rule it out as being an option then x


----------



## Lisa84

Yh i'm gonna make an appointment today coz it's quite a big store so they have loads of dresses :) I'm going to one on the 22nd so i'll make the appointment for the 29th xx


----------



## cranberry987

have you found a style which suits you yet? worth trying them all on tbh as you might be surprised


----------



## Lisa84

I haven't tried on a single dress yet coz i've been too scared. last weekend was the first time i actually got excited about going to try some on so i've made an appointment for the 22nd. Just can't wait now :) xx


----------



## leash27

Lisa84 said:


> Thats where i am going :) :happydance: xx

Yey!!!!! You are going to love it, the ladies in there are fantastic. I am going back on 28th to get measured up for my dress :happydance: I am also thinking of taking my mum there as they do Mother of the Bride outfits too!

So excited for you!


----------



## Tiff

That dress looks like Maggie Sottero's Ambrosia! 

My friend wore that dress for her wedding, she has big hips as well. That style of dress flares out after the waist, so if you do have big hips it isn't noticeable because of the cut of the dress.

I did a google search, it looks beautiful on almost every body type. :flower:


----------



## Lisa84

Aww thanks Tiff thats really reassuring. Im soo worried i wont find a style that suits me or that i look like a moose in everything lol

God im soooo excited!! Only 5 more sleeps :) :happydance: eek!! :)


----------



## Tiff

There are SO many different styles of wedding dresses, you'll find what looks amazing on you for sure! :thumbup: Best way is to just get out there and start trying them on. Bring a close friend with you (or someone you trust) and pick out a bunch of different styles. :thumbup:

Also, if you feel ridiculous in something there's no law that says you have to step outside the changing room and show the associate. There were a few times that I put a dress on and I wouldn't even let the girls tie it up. :rofl:


----------



## Lisa84

Im takin mine and Davids mum. I know my mum will tell me the truth coz she is brutally honest :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Lisa84 said:


> Im takin mine and Davids mum. I know my mum will tell me the truth coz she is brutally honest :) xx

if you start crying AND your mum starts crying then you know you've found the dress :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

hahaha when we went to a wedding fayre at our venue we all walked into the ceremony room and both mums started crying lol Tissues are definately at the ready :) xx


----------



## leash27

Tiff said:


> Also, if you feel ridiculous in something there's no law that says you have to step outside the changing room and show the associate. There were a few times that I put a dress on and I wouldn't even let the girls tie it up. :rofl:

Totally agree with this. There were a few times I was dying to tell the lady not to bother lacing me in but I felt so guilty lol!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Only 3 more sleeps :happydance: xxx


----------



## cranberry987

so exciting. will they let you take pics with the dress on? some places are funny about it as they actually think youre going to go home and run one up on the sewing machine!! yes some people might do that, but seriously, as if...


----------



## Lisa84

Dunno yet but i doubt it. I'll just take the name of the designer and dressof the ones i like though so i can post them in here. I'll try and get some sneaky snaps in :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: it's getting closer, am so excited for you :)


----------



## EmmyReece

9 months today hun :yipee:


----------



## Lisa84

Oh my fricking god i'm gonna be a Mrs in 9 months!!! arrrrrr I'm soooo excited!!!! :) xxx


----------



## mumandco

Eeeeeek sooo exciting


----------



## Lisa84

Oh my frickin god i have my dress!!! As soon as i tried it on i knew it was 'The One' its gorgeous!!! I will upload pics later but just wanted to update. 

My day has been sooo amazing and the whole buying a dress experience was better than i could have ever expected! 

Cant wait to show u guys :) :) xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

O and i cried too when i tried it on. I walked out of the room and both mums burst out crying. Im so happy!!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## cranberry987

exellent :) how many did you try on? then its shoes *urgh* and stuff next.


----------



## Lisa84

I tried on about 8 and liked most of them but i LOVED this one. Heres a pic. I was gonna put a pic of me wearing it but i sorta wanna keep that until when i actually get married and have the proper photos.

It's a sophia Tolli 11103 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







My dress.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 15









My dress 2.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cranberry987

mmm lovely :)


----------



## EmmyReece

that is gorgeous :cloud9: :yipee:


----------



## Lisa84

Thank u hun xxx

I havent been able to wipe the smile off my face since i tried it on. I felt gorgeous in it :) they were so good as well and were honest when they thought something wasnt right rather than just noddin along so i bought whatever. Best thing about it was it was off the rack and HALF PRICE!! The one on the rack was slightly too tight so i dont have to lose too much :) there was nothing wrong with it (and believe me i checked) and instead of it being £1100 it was £500....bargain!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:shock: that's a fantastic bargain hun


----------



## mumandco

Love your dress Hun,it looks amazing!


----------



## leash27

Wow your dress is beautiful Lisa and such a bargain!! I am glad you enjoyed the whole experience, its sooo much fun! In a way I wish I hadnt found 'the one' yet so I could keep trying some on but I feel like I would be cheating on my dress lol!

Did you find it on your first shopping trip?

x


----------



## Lisa84

Yup i found it at Hoops a Daisy :) I spotted it on the rails and said a really really liked the style look and material and got excited. She then made me try on other dresses before i tried that on so it when i tried it on my excitement wasn't confused with just excitement at it being the first dress i tried on. I just knew as soon as i put it on it was the one for me. My mum and david's mum said they could here me in the dressing room saying 'oh my god i love it' haha xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I bet they were sat there dyeing to see what you could see


----------



## Lisa84

It was just amazing and i'm still on a high :cloud9: I keep looking at the pic of me in it and i can't quite believe it's me :)

It's weird coz i always thought people were talking rubbish when they said that when you try it on you will just know and i never thought i would cry. Every dress i tried on after i liked but i didn't love it and i just wanted to get back into my dress and never take it off. Mum and David's mum said that as soon as i put my dress back on my face just lit up again and i couldn't stop smiling :) xxx


----------



## leash27

Its the best feeling in the world isn't it? I don't think I really believed in it until it happened to me and I felt all happy and gooey inside lol it sounds so cheesy! I tried a few more on after 'the one' but I knew it was a waste of time. Then when I went back to try it on for the second time, I saw it on the hanger and I just knew I had made the right choice. I am going t be measured next week and cannot wait to see it again!

Did you like Hoops A Daisy then? The ladies are so nice aren't they and they really know their stuff!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Yh i loved it!! They made the experience soo good. I walked in and the women said to me i looked terrified sat me down and gave me a brew haha I told her why i was soo scared and she really put my mind at ease and then we just went round putting blue rings on loads of dresses :) They told me straight away the ones that wouldn't suit me which i was chuffed with because the styles they said wouldn't suit me i didn't like anyway. I tried one dress on and as soon as she put it over my head she pulled it straight back off again and just said 'nope' hahaha xxx


----------



## cranberry987

i cant wait to see you in it! get married already will ya :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

I can't wait either :rofl: the dress is gorgeous and I bet Lisa is going to look even more amazing than any of us could imagine :cloud9:

Also it will mean I only have a year to wait exactly for mine :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Aww thanks i can't wait to see me in it again too!! haha

I have to pay the balance by the end of Nov so i am going to the shop to pay it and try it on again with 2 of my BM.
They did say i could go as many times as i wanted to try it on although they may live to regret saying that :rofl: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: as long as you don't go in to try it on *every* single week


----------



## Lisa84

Well i am missing my dress already ;) I'm gonna be like Monica, Rachel & phoebe out of friends when its time to bring it home and just sit in it all day watching the tele haha xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:haha: awwwww I can't explain how chuffed I am for you and in your first shop too :dance: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Lisa84

Just proves that there is a derss out there for everyone. I really hope you have the experience i did Em. I'm sure you will :) xxx


----------



## cranberry987

well youll *have* to try it on loads to check that it still fits for all this lovely weight youre gonna lose!


----------



## jms895

Awww so good to hear about the dress. It must feel great :)


----------



## mumandco

Great news about the dress :) I miss my dress aswell can't wait to pay more money off it so I can see it again :)


----------



## Lisa84

Nothing much happening wedding wise. We have decided on these for our table numbers. I saw the idea on our photographers gallery and he said that he had done the insert photos at the pre wedding shoot. We will have loads of different poses and then just get white frames like the ones in the pics :) I really like this idea :)
 



Attached Files:







Table Numbers.JPG
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lisa84

We have also decided on these for flowergirl dresses :) I love these too and they are soooo cute with the little petals in the netting :) xx
 



Attached Files:







Flowergirl Front.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5









Flowergirl Back.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cranberry987

ooh i rly like the table things :D


----------



## Lisa84

Aww thanks i thought they were alittle bit different than just having a number. just need to find some nice white frames now xx


----------



## EmmyReece

youcould get general nice frames and then spray paint them white hun? my mum suggested that when I said I couldn't find nice frames in the colour I wanted for home.

the flower girl dresses are stunning, I seriously considered something similar before I saw the white one I'm getting :)

love the idea for the table numbers :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

also maybe buy different frames rather than all the same. then you can use em in your home afterwards for wedding pics etc.


----------



## Lisa84

Always thinking you two...I like it!!! lol xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh that's a fab idea cran :)


----------



## cranberry987

up here for thinkin down there for dancin ^^


----------



## EmmyReece

Following on from what we were talking about in my journal hun, I type purple wedding invitations into ebay and loads came up :D

Here's some that stood out to me, but if you search too you'll probably find something even better :D

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade...ons_ET&var=&hash=item5f7811f50c#ht_1122wt_954

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50-perso...casions_ET&hash=item588918692f#ht_3082wt_1187

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/purple-t...ccasions_ET&hash=item2a156a64b9#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Lisa84

Awww thanks hun. Thats weird coz i saw something similar to the first invite and really loved it. The centre piece with the ribbon was the invite but the ribbon ran the opposite way and the writing was on the right hand side. I really likes them and was going to have them as my evening invitations. I really want pocketfold invites but i can't be bothered to put them all together :dohh: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah, that's the part I'm dreading about making the invitations. - the part where I actually put them together :dohh:

I'm sure there's people on ebay who do pocket fold invites, or there's a lady on facebook, budgetbrides or something similar and I think she does pocketfold invites.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.265402590169079.65782.231292340246771&type=1


----------



## leash27

I am certain I have seen some frames similar to those recently whilst I have been shopping. It may have been Next but I can't remember how much they were! Its a fab idea though. My friend did the same thng for her wedding but instead of pictures of the bride and groom they had pictures of the holes on Augusta Golf Course (her husband is a huge golf fan).

X


----------



## mumandco

Hey Hun how is everything going? Not long left a all you must be so excited


----------



## Lisa84

Hey all sorry ive been MIA for a while but ive not had much to report anyway

Nothing new has been organised but i have decided on what kind of invitations i want so im off to country baskets today to get some supplies. Im on my phone so cant post a pic yet but will as soon as i get back :) xxx


----------



## Missy.

Hi hun, just wanted to say that I LOVE your venue. It looks so beautiful. x


----------



## Lisa84

Aww thanks hun i love it there too its soo pretty. Cant wait to get married there :) xx


----------



## mumandco

Hope you get everything you need for your invites,
6months left wow is that all!!


----------



## Lisa84

Not got everything but just need little bits now. Yup only 6 months away :) Need to get my arse into gear and start the invites :) 

How are your plans coming on? xx


----------



## mumandco

They've been on hold over Christmas as with 2 little ones all our money had to go for Christmas! So hoping now that Christmas is over I can get a start on things!


----------



## Missy.

6 months is going to fly by, it'll be your wedding day before you know it. I'm already looking forward to seeing you photos :) x


----------



## Lisa84

6 months today!! :happydance:​
Oh my days as if i get married in 6 months!! I have decided on the invites i am going to do i just need to get all the bits for them. I have found a place to buy the hearts and i already have the ribbon just need to either buy the card to make the pocketfolds or buy them already done :shrug: Just can't decide whether i can be bothered to make them all or whether the extra money is worth not having the hassle :shrug:

We will be changing the ribbon colour to purple i think depending on how it looks. I really like them i think they are smart and elegant. What do you guys think? xxx
 



Attached Files:







Invitation.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 6









Evening.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 36









Placecard.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 36


----------



## mumandco

I LOVE the invites and your right they do look smart and elegant! I think they would look lovely with the purple ribbon


----------



## Lisa84

Awww thanks xx I like the card colour i just don't know where to buy it from. Everywhere i have seen that do the sheets big enough just have crappy matt colours :( xx


----------



## cupcakekate

i got some shiny card like that off ebay hun x


----------



## Lisa84

oooo thanks kate i might give ebay a whirl :) xxx


----------



## Lisa84

What would they call that kind of card? xx


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo just been to sort the flowers out and you know when u just know something or someone is right. Well the flowers peeps today were just right :)
I went in wanting a clean posy style white and purple calla lilly bouquet and came out wanting loads more. 

Holdsworth is a nice country house so she suggested i have a more natural looking bouquet rather than a modern one as it would go better with the setting but still have the call lillies as the base. She showed me some ideas and i loved them. 

She also advised me not to have much white in my bouquet but more purple so it stands out more (like it). I saw loads of examples of vibrant purple flowers which got mw all excited coz the reason i went for white was bwcause i couldnt find a purple flower i liked but she showed me loads which were lush (cant remember any of the names)

She is goin to send me a quote but said it will be around £250 and thats for:

My bouquet
3 x Bridesmaids
5 x buttonholes for grrom/dad and groomsmen
2 x mums flowers
1x signing table arrangment 


I didnt think that was to bad really :) :) xxx


----------



## cupcakekate

Lisa84 said:


> What would they call that kind of card? xx

hey hun sorry for late reply, i think it was irridescent card or something like that! :flower:


----------



## Lisa84

I've made my first invitation and it doesn't look too bad if i do say so myself :) This was just a trial so when i do the real thing they will be alot neater but i don't think i have done to bad.

The first pic doesn't really do the card justice. It's a lovely ice white shimmer card. You can see the shine a bit better in the second pic. I have put the writing on yet i just wanted to get a rough idea of sizing and layout. Plus i cheated and used some stock inserts i got when i ordered a sample invite from a company :) What do you think? xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Invitation 1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 13









Invitation 2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mumandco

Love the invitations!! And that's fab about your flowers they sound lovely and the price seems really good too


----------



## EmmyReece

your invites look amazing :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Your invitations are very similar to mine hun!

Bet your getting so excited now.... its really going fast!


----------



## Lisa84

Where did you get yours from JMS?

It's going scarily quickly now. I keep thinking i'm going to have forgotten something major because at the mo it is going smoothly and we haven't really had any dramas xxx


----------



## Tiff

Dramas will happen later, enjoy this time! :flower: LOVE the invites, they're quite nice!!!


----------



## Lisa84

Ooft dont say that im quite happy to be drama free :) xx


----------



## jms895

A lady on an ebay/facebook shop did them for me and she is doing my matching table plan, name cards, order of services etc xx


----------



## Lisa84

Hope ya dont mind me asking but how much does she charge?

Do u have the name or link so i can have a look? Was goin to do everything myself but if she is reasonable i might just buy it xx


----------



## BumpHopes

Hi Lisa!

FXd with you being PUPO!!

I just stumbled across yr journal and thought id have a look if you dont mind! its gone so quick for yours i know 2 yrs will seem like nothing for me.


----------



## Lisa84

It will go very quickly!! I cant believe its just over 2 months away. I feel so unprepared!! haha xx


----------

